# NHL Hockey- 21-22



## Rah-Rah (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone into watching the NHL like I and my husband? We have become particularly interested in the sport several years ago after my daughters were at a Fellowship of Christian Athletes Convention and a young hockey player Jaccob Slavin who plays for the Carolina Hurricanes spoke to all of these young athletes. We began following his career and the Carolina Hurricanes.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 3, 2022)

Bruins and Capitols fans here!  Looking forward to the All Star weekend tomorrow and LOVE watching the play offs when the most amazing hockey is played.  Glad to see some more ice fans here too!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

I feel the NHL playoffs are the most exciting playoff system in any sports venue. It is rather long , but very exciting.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 3, 2022)

It is such a fast moving game, it seems right to play a series rather than pin hopes on just one outcome.  Football has become such an ordeal and HUGE undertaking that one game is as much as anyone can handle.  Still doesn't seem fair to pin an entire season on one field goal or one possession - like the over time rule that decided two of the recent play-off games!  We often watch football to and comment like "Well, THAT should have given him 2 minutes in the penalty box!"   Enjoy the All Stars this weekend! Too bad Alex Ovechkin is in Covid Protcol.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> It is such a fast moving game, it seems right to play a series rather than pin hopes on just one outcome.  Football has become such an ordeal and HUGE undertaking that one game is as much as anyone can handle.  Still doesn't seem fair to pin an entire season on one field goal or one possession - like the over time rule that decided two of the recent play-off games!  We often watch football to and comment like "Well, THAT should have given him 2 minutes in the penalty box!"   Enjoy the All Stars this weekend! Too bad Alex Ovechkin is in Covid Protcol.


I think the series competition makes for a lot of excitement of it all. It also seems you never know what will happen in a series. If a Goalie gets hot then that team can go a long way.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Geezerette (Feb 3, 2022)

I like it and miss it, but I had to cut back on the sports channels to save $. Hope to find some way to stream games or something. As former Pittsburgher  a Penguins fan. Wish the Az Coyotes could get it together. A nice clean young team. Ovechkin is certainly a high scorer, but to me seems like the dirtiest player ever.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I like it and miss it, but I had to cut back on the sports channels to save $. Hope to find some way to stream games or something. As former Pittsburgher  a Penguins fan. Wish the Az Coyotes could get it together. A nice clean young team. Ovechkin is certainly a high scorer, but to me seems like the dirtiest player ever.


My husband and I do not own cable tv other than the local channels. We do however have many streaming channels including ESPN + which has the NHL games.


----------



## TC Steve (May 27, 2022)

Love the NHL and hockey in general. Been a Bruins fan my whole life even though I was born and raised in upstate NY. One of my daughters ended up going to school in Boston and then stayed in the area after graduation. We get to at least one Bruins game a year. We also have local college hockey but lost out AHL team a few years ago.
As for the Canes. Not happy they beat my Bruins, but they were the better team, especially at home.
Even though the B's are out, I still enjoy watching the playoffs. Best hockey of the year.


----------



## TC Steve (May 27, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I like it and miss it, but I had to cut back on the sports channels to save $. Hope to find some way to stream games or something. As former Pittsburgher  a Penguins fan. Wish the Az Coyotes could get it together. A nice clean young team. Ovechkin is certainly a high scorer, but to me seems like the dirtiest player ever.


Saw the Coyotes play the Bruins in Boston this year. B's needed a late 3rd period goal to win the game.
One of the hockey forums I belong to always mentions NHL66 to stream games. I haven't used that one, but have used MBL66 to watch baseball.
Google it. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Geezerette (May 27, 2022)

I’m going to have to change/ upgrade/ whatever my tv viewing arrangementsPaying too much for not getting what I want.  . Hockey is almost over but still lots of baseball left!


----------



## Myquest55 (May 27, 2022)

There have been some serious injuries during this year's play offs!   These guys are out for the rest of the season and then some: Sam Girard (broken sternum), Jordan Binnington (knee injury), and Tom Wilson (knee injury). Kincaid, Goodrow & Blais from the NYRangers (all lower body injuries).  A couple of others have decided to just retire.  It is an intense game!  Love the action and when it is played well, it is so fun to watch!

We're about to give up our TV cable - I thought we could catch all NHL games streaming live, on FUBO.  Anyone doing that?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2022)

Sens are my team, and just maybe this year or next we'll make a trip back to the play off's, but for now, I am hoping the Oilers can get past this stage, and play for the cup...


----------

